# wood countertop



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

So I'm going to be building a couple of counter tops probably out of 2x4,6, & 8 maple. Just wondering what the best way to join them all together. I've built a table top like this before and I straight lined and planed them all even. Then just pocket screwed them together. Would biscuit joining be a better way, or dowels, or something really cool that I've never heard of before? haha...


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

I just use glue and clamps.


----------

